# striper guide



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm thinking about hiring a guide for stripers this spring. Possibly Lake Cumberland. Has anyone used a guide in Ky.or have any suggestions for a good guide on another lake. Any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd save your money if you're going to Cumberland. If you have a boat & can find bait, you should be able to catch fish. They had a pretty tough year last year so if you are trophy hunting you may want to look further south... or even better, to the east coast!


----------



## 521 (Feb 28, 2005)

Phil Glass -Conley bottom guide service very good guide.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

521 said:


> Phil Glass -Conley bottom guide service very good guide.


ditto I understand Phil is a straight up guy.
LMJ


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Norris lake-Johny Cash who goes out of Springs Dock,great guide and a stand up person.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks to all who replied. I might consider going to reelfoot lake instead. It looks like they have some pretty good deals on fishing packages. Is there anything I should be wary of ? Has anyone purchased one of these in the past? Thanks.


----------



## Fishonboard (Oct 8, 2007)

Did the package once in april. Very shallow lake with hundreds of stumps (most all below the water level) If it gets windy your'e screwed. We had a three day package and could only fish for a day and a half because of white caps. I guess if you timed it right it would be ok. Most boats are flat bottoms because of the stumps.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

no advice on a charter.... but I hope to go to Cumberland and try for strippers this spring, a friend has a cabin down there and has shown interest in going...just need to catch some shad for the slow troll along the bank when you find them busting the bait


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hollarwood on Cumberland is my favorite. Gone with him several times over the years and I'm never disappointed.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Save your money on Reelfoot. It's amazing how many guys go down there and the weather blows up the trip. If you go anyway, hire a local guide and your odds will be better.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Decided to go to Kentucky lake instead.Will report back in about a month.


----------



## dk00 (Nov 17, 2010)

My cousin has been going there for the past few years to Lake cumberland. They use charter every time. Go to this website http://www.fishonguide.com/


----------

